#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-16
!christel:*! From WikiCast the free content broadcaster - tired of the same old radio content?, Why not help shape the content you want to hear - WikiCast a new project to produce free audio content needs YOU! - #WikiCast on freenode IRC or http://www.bitshuffle.org/wikicast/Main_Page on the web.. WikiCast - the free content broadcaster.
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-17
* Signon time  :    Thu Jan  4 08:07:15 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Jan 17 07:13:47 2007
* Total uptime :   12d 23h  6m 32s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-18
!christel:*! For all those SecondLife players, Hawkwind would like to announce the opening of ##SecondLife.  A place for all the players to join, idle and chat about SecondLife and to exchange names within the game.  For information on what SecondLife is, you can always visit http://secondlife.com and yes, there IS a linux version!
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-21
!christel:*! Hi all. I'm about to perform a services upgrade, all going well services should only be down for a very brief moment. Hang tight and thank you for using freenode.
